# gritblasting



## Daniela23

¡Hola a todos, qué tal!

Les vuelvo a molestar, chicos. Ahora no sé qué significa "gritblasting", creo que se trata de un procedimiento que se hace en una superficie de un barco, quizás, antes de pintarla o algo así. Necesito saber còmo se dice eso en español. Por favor, si sabes no dudes en ayudarme. Es para una tarea. 

MUCHAS GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO A TODOS LOS FOREROS.

BYE!!!!


----------



## Lutino

Según mi diccionario técnico: 
grit blasting n 
CONST, MECH chorro de arena m


----------



## lauranazario

Lutino said:
			
		

> Según mi diccionario técnico:
> grit blasting n
> CONST, MECH chorro de arena m


Ah, yo no tengo el mío a la mano. 

O sea, Lutino... ¿que "gritblasting" es sinónimo de "sandblasting"?

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Lutino

Eso parece Laura, aquí te pego lo que pone en mi diccionario:
sandblasting n 
C&G pulido con chorro de arena m 
MAR POLL, MECH, PROD, WATER TRANSP limpieza con chorro de arena f


----------



## Daniela23

Thank you, Lutino!
Oye, pero aprovechando de tus conocimientos ¿Cómo traducirías este término en este contexto?:

"In no case shall a claim be allowed in respect of scraping gritblasting and/or other surface preparation or painting of the vessel's bottom except that:"

Porque intento traducir un contrato de seguro para un buque (para una tarea)y hasta donde mi cerebro me da es esto:

"Por ningún motivo se aceptaràn reclamos por motivos de ¿chorros de arena? y/o cualquier otra preparaciòn de la superficie o pintura en el fondo del buque a menos que:"

Agradecería mucho tu ayuda y si tienes algún comentario o corrección con respecto a mi traducción, bienvenido sea. Mira que casi no tengo experiencia y me confundo mucho.


----------



## lauranazario

Ah, gracias Lutino.
Si eres tan amable, por favor regresa a tu post anterior y edítalo para incluir tu fuente (nombre del diccionario o el enlace si lo sacaste de una página web).

Saludos,
LN


----------



## germanpenn

Sí, gritblasting es una técnica que se emplea para limpiar o pulir superficies de objetos (para sacarles el óxido, el verdún, la humedad, etc. Se emplea mucho para limpiar frentes de casas antiguas, o para sacarle la pintura vieja o el óxido a los cascos de los barcos), y consiste en bombear arena a presión contra la superficia a limpiar. A veces se agrega agua para morigerar el polvo resultante. 
Saludos,
germanpenn


----------



## germanpenn

La misma técnica con agua se llama "hidrolavado". Encontré un sitio (Coyde) que habla de técnicas de "arenado" (gritblasting con aire comprimido), "hidrolavado" (lavado con presión de agua, sin arena) y "hidroarenado" (gritblasting con aire y agua). 
Con lo que "arenado" o "hidroarenado" serían las traducciones más ajustadas.
Saludos,
germanpenn


----------



## Daniela23

Gracias por tan completa informacion german.
Fijate que mi duda era porque creì que era algo diferente al "sandblast", pero ahora creo que se trata de lo mismo ¿no?

Saluditos!!


----------



## lauranazario

Hola nuevamente Daniela,
Ahora con mi material de referencia a la mano... 

Del _Diccionario Técnico Inglés><Español de F. Beigbeder_...
*grit blasting* (dos palabras) = limpieza con chorro de granalla cortante.
---->*granalla* = granulated metal; powder; shot (metalurgy)
*sandblasting* (una palabra) = limpieza con chorro de arena

Aparentemente NO son la misma cosa...

Saludos,
LN


----------

